# 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März







*66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos​*
Laut SHZ :
_Seit dem frühen Freitagmorgen wird ein 66-jähriger Mann aus Eckernförde vermisst. Der Angler war am Donnerstagabend zum Brandungsangeln bei Damp aufgebrochen, kehrte jedoch nicht wie üblich gegen Mitternacht zurück, wie die Polizei mitteilte. Seither suchten im Bereich Fischleger bei Damp diverse Rettungskräfte nach dem Vermissten. Sein Pkw wurde am Strand in der Nähe abgestellt gefunden._

2 Seenotrettungskreuzer, 2 weitere Rettungsboote der DGzRS,  die Fregatte „Lübeck“, das Zollboot „Schleswig-Holstein“ waren neben den freiwilligen Feuerwehren aus Damp, Waabs und der  Tauchergruppe aus Eckernförde an der Suche beteiligt. 

Die Suche wurde gegen 12 Uhr 30 eingestellt.

---------------------------------------------​
Wenn weiter Angler die Tage unterwegs sind vor Ort, und irgendwas sehen oder mitbekommen, was helfen könnte, den Mann zu finden, bitte der Polizei mitteilen!

Oft genug sind es ja die aktiven Angler, die sowas am Ende als erste mitbekommen .

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

http://www.bild.de/bildlive/2017/14-angler-vermisst-50482038.bild.html


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/bildlive/2017/14-angler-vermisst-50482038.bild.html


Hoffentlich geht das gut aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Sieht wohl eher schlecht aus,. hier das Neueste zum Thema:
*Wo ist Jimmy? Angler weiter vermisst*
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/wo-ist-jimmy-angler-weiter-vermisst-id16172421.html


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

moin thomas, das ein mensch so einfach verschwinden kann ist für mich immer wieder ein rätzel!
die gefahr beim watangeln zu ertrinken ist sehr real, des öffteren denke ich darüber nach wie schnell einen das selber passieren könnte, ein schwächeanfall, ein herzinfakt oder ähnliches, ich bin viel und gerne alleine zum fischen unterwegs, die wahrscheinlichkeit das jemand mir in so einer situation zu hilfe kommt ist sehr sehr gering. 
seit einiger zeit gehe ich mit einer aktiven schwimmweste zum meerforellenfischen, zu mindestens habe ich dann eine gewisse chance nicht zu ertrinken, aber bei diesen wassertemperaturen würde der tod durch unterkühlung auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
die gegend um damp kenne ich nicht und trotzdem find ich es sehr merkwürdig das ein mensch so spurlos verschwinden kann, ich hoffe das alias jimmy lachs gesund aufgefunden wird!


----------



## Casso (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Es ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Natürlich passieren derartige Unfälle öfter als uns lieb ist aber dass der Herr überhaupt nicht zu finden ist. Bzw. das es keinerlei Zeugen gibt ist schon seltsam. Schade finde ich auch, dass die Partnerin innerlich bereits vom schlimmsten ausgeht.

Ich drücke weiterhin die Daumen!


----------



## boot (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Alles ein bißchen undurchsichtig, war er Brandungsangeln oder mit einem Boot??????? Dort in dem Bereich Fische ich auch mit meiner Frau, im strandbereich ist es nicht sehr tief.


----------



## boot (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

*ich denke das ein..... gewesen sein könnte, an sonsten sehr merkwürdig. 


Hoffe aber das es doch noch gut ausgeht. *


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Moin.

Hoffe das alles einen guten Ausgang nimmt.

Man kann ja da auch nur Vermutungen anstellen .


----------



## Eggi 1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Ebenso ist ja Timo Kraus auch seit Wochen verschwunden und vermutlich
in der Elbe ertrunken, ohne jegliche Spur.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

die Geschichte nimmt wohl leider ein trauriges Ende... 
die Bildzeitung berichtet gerade:
"66-Jähriger tot am Strand von Dazendorf gefunden"

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen in dieser schweren Zeit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

aua - so oder so:
Beileid an Angehörige und Freunde.....


Danke für die Info!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Hier der Link dazu, danke an Raubfischfreak125, der mir das zuschickte:
http://www.bild.de/regional/aktuell...and-von-dazendorf-gefunden-50568856.bild.html


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Das war leider zu befürchten.... 
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid allen Angehörigen


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Angehörigen


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Beileid.

Weiß man etwas über die todesursache?
Ertrunken oder ein anderer Grund? Herzinfarkt?


----------



## Casso (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Auch von mir selbstverständlich ein Beileid an alle Angehörigen! 

Schade dass die Sache so ausgegangen ist, wobei es ja leider zu erwarten war.


----------



## macman (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: 66-jähriger Brandungsangler in Damp vermisst, Suche erfolglos*

Herzliches Beileid an die Angehörigen


----------

